# Alta-Tollhaus Yggdrasil "Fenris"



## Knave (Apr 29, 2012)

We've had Fenris home with us for about a month now and he's been such a wonderful puppy.

Before he went to Carole's



When we went to pick him up from Carole's 










To make the little god eater look more like a dog, he had his ears taped up for a while.





But as soon as the tape and rollers were off, the ears went up and stayed up!



The cats were not very happy when we brought him home. The little monster thinks that they are playmates that he can chase down and bark at. He's since settled down some but, the twins still consider him the annoying roommate.










We got through his first bout of teething really well. His incisors came in without an issue. But now... now his canines and premolars are coming in with a vengeance. Lots of teeth and blood everywhere. Thank goodness for frozen bully sticks.


















Fenris' cousin, Batman, invited us to a Schutzhund workshop with James Laney.


























Batman (9 months) and Fenris (4 months)










We're actually working with Steve House at the moment and Fenris is showing a lot of enthusiasm. Plus, he's picking up on everything so quickly!


He's getting so big! Here, he's about 40 lbs.



We just had our first vet visit and at 5 months old, he's now 48 lbs, tall and lanky.



Overall, he's a big fluffy sweetheart with an even temperament and a love of practically everything.



And when I say big, I really do mean big. His paws are HUGE!



I'm hoping to take him to NASS in October and keep working with him in schutzhund.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh, wow, he's just gorgeous, and seems like a wonderful pup! You must be so in love with the little guy!


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

So handsome!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

What a cutie-patootie furball! I'm a sucker for the coaties.

Ozzy's teeth were doing the same thing. 

















One of his bottom teeth came in really crooked, but other than that, there were no issues. 
I still have the last baby tooth he lost. (Is that creepy? LOL)
I got it out when I noticed it was SUPER loose. Played tug with a rag with him and yanked it. Out it came!


----------



## Knave (Apr 29, 2012)

Konotashi said:


> I still have the last baby tooth he lost. (Is that creepy? LOL)
> I got it out when I noticed it was SUPER loose. Played tug with a rag with him and yanked it. Out it came!


We've found three of them so far. I thought about keeping them but, I'm just as happy with the photo instead. 

I think one of the our best moments was during a lesson with Steve. He brought out the puppy rag on a stick and Fenris held on so hard that he bloodied it. It didn't matter that his teeth hurt, he WANTED that rag and wouldn't let go for much of anything.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Knave said:


> We've found three of them so far. I thought about keeping them but, I'm just as happy with the photo instead.
> 
> I think one of the our best moments was during a lesson with Steve. He brought out the puppy rag on a stick and Fenris held on so hard that he bloodied it. It didn't matter that his teeth hurt, he WANTED that rag and wouldn't let go for much of anything.


Haha, that's how Ozzy was. I knew his tooth hurt (it was SUPER wiggly, but he wouldn't let me touch it). Just a quick YANK, and out it came. 
I'm almost wondering if that's why he doesn't like tugs so much. ._.
I don't think so, though. He likes it when there's no ball in sight.... BRAT. Haha.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Great looking pup


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Handsome pup!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

wow he is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

So cute! :wub:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Fenris is just adorable! I kept all the baby teeth I could find, 13 of Karlos and have many of Onyx's too!

And you are very brave to work with Steve House


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Gorgeous pup, thanks for sharing him with us. :wub:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's beautiful!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very handsome boy, thanks for sharing


----------

